# Meet Jaxon



## *Jax* (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, here is my little guy. We call him Jax but his full name is Jaxon. He is a 10 week old Chihuahua/ Miniature Pinscher mix.

This is couple days after I brought him home









And these were taken today


















I'm kinda hoping his ears will stand back up, but if not that is ok. I think he looks cute regardless. Plus he really loves the kids that is all that matters!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, what a cutie.... Love the name.... 

Congrats & Welcome :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

great name! he's adorable!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is cute!! I like his ears.....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I like his ears too he is adorable


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

He is beautiful either way!! :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

*Jax* said:


> I'm kinda hoping his ears will stand back up, but if not that is ok. I think he looks cute regardless. Plus he really loves the kids that is all that matters!


I'm with you on this about the kids :wink: Good luck with him


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww i hope he brings you many years of happiness. he looks so gentle!
x


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the long legs


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is adorable ! I love his name.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

HE is adorable!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What gorgeous long legs! And I kinda hope his ears stay floppy. Either way, he's a cutie patootie. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome :wave: Jax is very adorable My auggie's ears flop too and i love them


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> What gorgeous long legs!


Thats exactly what i was thinking! My goodness he has some looooong legs! I love him, too cute.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a cutie !! love his long legs :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome :wave: What a great looking little guy  
I just love him


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So adorable!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww.....he's adorable! Welcome.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Jax is cutie. I am sure you will have loads of fun with him.

Leslie


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

He is just too cute I love his long legs and floppy ears too. Very adorable


----------

